
Amount of Content in the Lord of the Rings vs. The Hobbit - velmu
http://blog.xird.fi/amount-content-lord-rings-vs-hobbit/
======
ab5tract
One day people might realize that a single sentence or paragraph in a book can
span a lifetime. There were three Hobbit films and still much was left out
from the book. It is nonsensical to judge an adaptation based on the length of
the source -- judge the adaptation on how well it _adapts_ a story from one
medium into another.

